
The mystery of Germany’s low coronavirus death rate - ajaviaad
https://www.vox.com/world/2020/3/27/21196246/coronavirus-germany-death-rate-covid-19-cases-italy-europe
======
Johnjonjoan
If you just look at the coronavirus deaths in Germany they are increasing at
pretty much the same rates that Spain and Italy did. I wonder if Germany is a
few days behind the UK and has just tested way more people making it this
outlier.

~~~
rurban
Germany was hit as one the first European countries. And they aggressively
went after each possible contact and tested all of them. It was hit weeks
before Italy. Their testing capacity is the highest in Europe (I'm leaving out
Russia, as I don't trust their testing numbers. Maybe they do just antibody or
temperature tests).

The UK was infected very very late from a tourist in Ischgl, Austria, which
got it from Italy. Weeks later. Same timeline as with the other scandanavian
infections.

So Germany is more than a month ahead of the UK. The rates are increasing,
because they are testing so much. (Not enough for my taste, but this Europe,
not Asia).

The death rates are so low because no centres of seniors where hit yet, the
age group is much younger. And the treatment in the ICU's is doing pretty
well.

~~~
Johnjonjoan
I hope this is the case. The increasing number of deaths is a fairly recent
occurrence in Germany with them surpassing ten deaths two days after the UK
did.

